
Google’s Deep-Web Crawl [pdf] - d0mine
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~lucja/Publications/I03.pdf
======
timf
cf. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=459719>

~~~
d0mine
_Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports on something they
found on another site, submit the latter._ </quote>
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
timf
Aware of that and agreed, but it already made the front page and discussion
started there. I said "cf" not "dup" on purpose.

